# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Εχει καποια διαταραχη η απλα παρτακιας;

## astanapane

Ο πρωην μου δεν ηταν και οτι καλυτερο μπορουσε να συναντησει καποια. Καταρχας μου ανεφερε πολλες πρωην του, οι οποιες ηταν τρελα ερωτευμενες μαζι του και οταν τις χωρισε , η μια ειχε κανει αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας η αλλη εχασε 15 κιλα και μπηκε σε νοσοκομειο η αλλη επαθε καταθλιψη. Οντως ημουν μπροστα οταν μερικες επαιρναν τηλ και τον παρακαλαγαν και αυτος ελεγε τελειωσαμε καταλαβε το κτλ.

Μετα το πρωτο διαστημα του μελιτος αρχισε τη μια μερα να ναι φουλ ερωτευμενος και την αλλη ψιλοαδιαφορος αλλα οποτε εφευγα η ημουν αδιαφορη παρακαλουσε κ ετρεχε απο πισω. Σιγα σιγα αρχισε να με μειωνει δεν ημουν αρκετα ομορφη εξυπνη πλουσια πετυχημενη και οποτε υπερασπιζα τον εαυτο μου μου ελεγε ελα μωρε σε πειραζω δεν σηκωνεις απο χιουμορ.

Εν τελει ανακαλυψα πως παραλληλα με εμενα ειχε κ αλλες σχεσεις, οι οποιες αν παλια υποψιαζομουν κατι ελεγε ειναι τρελες οπως και οτι δεν ειχε διακοψει εντελως απο πολλες πρωην. Εμαθα οτι ελεγε ψεματα για τα παντα ακομη και χωρις να υπαρχει λογος δηλαδη μυθομανης. Επαιζε ρολους πολυ πιστευτα πχ κατεκρινε εναν κοινο φιλο για κατι κ εμαθα μετα οτι το εκανε ο ιδιος. Ηταν ο μιστερ Τζεκιλ και Χαιντ κανονικα και ειχες αγχος ποιον εαυτο θα πετυχεις

Σιγα σιγα αρχισε να κανει πραγματα που με αφηναν αναυδη ενω ειμασταν καλα την επομενη εκανε κατι για με πληγωσει η να νιωσω ασχημα η να ζηλεψω. Νομιζω το σχεδιαζε πολυ καλα ωστε να νιωσω κοντα του και το χτυπημα να ναι πιο δυνατο. Ηθελε να με κανει να νιωθω πληγωμενη απελπισμενη και σοκαρισμενη. 

Παραδεχτηκε οτι δεν εχει ηθικες αρχες και νιωθει μαγκας γι αυτο και χαζους ολους τους αλλους που εχουν. Ειχε αυτοπεποιθηση οχι ομως στο στυλ ειμαι ο πιο ομορφος εξυπνος αλλα στο στυλ ειμαι εντελως αδιαφορος για τους αλλους και για το τι πιστευουν για μενα και για το αν τους κανω κακο. Κανω οτι γουσταρω

----------


## nikos2

αυτος ειναι ναρκισσος

----------


## anxious4ever

διαταρραχη ναρκισσισμου..καθαρα

----------


## astanapane

Δεν θα ελεγα οτι τρελαινοταν στη κριτικη δηλαδη πχ αν του ελεγες εισαι ασχημος αισθανοταν ασχημα η δεν το εδειχνε τουλαχιστον. Ειχε μια σταση χεστηκα τι πιστευεις οτι ειμαι.

Απλα κοκορευοταν οτι κανει παιχνιδια μυαλου και εκει που εβλεπα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τη συμπεριφορα του ειναι οτι χωρις να του εχω κανει κατι και χωρις λογο προσπαθουσε να με κανει να υποφερω να με στεναχωρησει. Το σχεδιαζε κιολας ωστε το χτυπημα να φανει πιο εντονο. Σαν καθε φορα να προσπαθουσε να δει τα ορια μου και μετα να παρακαλαει να τα ξαναβρουμε για να τραβηξει και αλλο το σκοινι.

Επισης αν καποια φορα συζηταγαμε γιατι εκανες αυτο σε καποιον ελεγε δεν καταλαβαινεις πως ολους τους εχω γραμμενους; Και γενικως ειχε πολυ τη νοοτροπια δεν μ.ενδιαφερουν οι αλλοι.

Βεβαια σε εμενα εβγαζε μια σαδιστικη διαθεση μαλλον γιατι ενιωθε πως ειχε εξουσια πανω μου.

----------


## nikos2

ενταξει, αυτος δεν ειναι ναρκισσος και εσυ δεν εισαι εξαρτημενη

----------


## astanapane

Δεν ξερω παιδια τις διαταραχες γι αυτο ρωταω. Απλα επειδη ειχα διαβασει οτι οι ναρκισσοι δεν αντεχουν τη κριτικη. 

Εγω εξαρτημενη; τι ειναι αυτο διαταραχη; οντως ημουν παλιοτερα τωρα δεν με αφορα απλα πρωτη φορα συναντησα τοσο περιεργο ανθρωπο

----------


## Gypsy Cello

βλέπεστε ακόμα;

----------


## astanapane

Χωρισαμε προσφατα πιστευω θα ξαναεπικοινωνησει αλλα δεν τον θελω πλεον. Αλλωστε εμαθα αρκετα γι αυτον που μου εκρυβε το ξερει και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πιστεψω αλλα ψεματα και το ξερει και αυτο

----------


## Gypsy Cello

τότε γιατί άνοιξες το θέμα; αυτό σημαίνει ότι μέσα σου ακόμα ενδιαφέρεσαι

----------


## astanapane

Το οτι δεν τον εχω ξεπερασει ακομα δεν σημαινει πως θελω να γυρισω. Μ ενδιαφερει γιατι αν ειναι ναρκισσος χαιρομαι που δεν εφταιγα εγω και επισης πρωτη φορα συναντησα ανθρωπο προσωπικα με τοση περιεργη συμπεριφορα που με αφηνε αναυδη κ μου κινει τη περιεργεια

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Δεν είμαι ειδική για να σου πω αν έχει κάποια διαταραχή ή όχι. Μπορεί και να μην έχει και να είναι απλά κάφρος...
Εμένα άποψη μου είναι καλά κάνατε και χωρίσατε και καλά θα κάνεις να μην λυγίσεις αν προσπαθήσει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου. Εσύ του είπες να χωρίσετε ή αυτός;

----------


## astanapane

Εγω του ειπα αλλα πλεον δεν πηγαινε αλλο

----------


## astanapane

Ουσιαστικα τον ξεσκεπασα αρκετα, προσπαθησε να τα καλυψει στην αρχη αλλα τα παραδεχτηκε αναγκαστικα. Ταυτοχρονα με εμενα ειχε αλλες 3 ,οι οποιες και οι 3 ερωτευμενες μαζι του και οι 3 δυστυχισμενες γιατι ενω τους ελεγε οτι τις αγαπαει τις εγραφε οπως εμενα.( πως να μας βολεψει ολες)

Αλλο χαρακτηριστικο του.Πχ αγοραζε κατι που εκανε 3000 με δοσεις. Πληρωνε τα 2000 και τα αλλα 1000 εξαφανιζοταν. Του εστελναν εξωδικα τα εσκιζε και δεν νοιαζοταν καθολου. Ειχε λεφτα και πηγαινε στα μπουζουκια η διακοπες.

Γενικως ηταν πολυ της καλοπερασης χωρις να σκεφτεται τις συνεπειες ακομα και στον ιδιο. Του κοροιδευω τους αλλους για να καλοπερναω και του δεν με νοιαζει τιποτα εκτος αν απειλουμαι αμεσα

----------


## Macgyver

Aπαισιος χαρακτηρας , κομπλεξικος , εψαχνε για επιβεβαιωση , μακρυα απο τετοιους τοξικοτατους ανθρωπους ................κι εγω ειμαι αυτος που εφευγε απο τιςς σχεσεις , αλλα ποτε δεν τις ξεσηκωνα , σε καμμια δεν ειπα ' σαγαπω ' , κι οτανερχοταν η ωρα του χωρισμου , το εκανα τοσο ηπια , και τοσο μαλακα , ωστε να μην υποφερει η αλλη , και εριχνα τις ευθυνες σε μενα , λδ προσπαθουσα να την κανω να με σιχαθει , ωστε να το ξεπερασει μια ωρα αρχιτερα , γι αυτο οι πρωην μου , ακομα μου μιλανε , κιαν δεν μιλαμε , μαθαινω οτι αναφερονται σε μενα με καλα λογια ..............δεν εχω αναγκη απο επιβεβαιωση , ξερω ποιος ειμαι , και δεν θελω καμμια να υποφερει εξ αιτιαςμου ...........

----------


## astanapane

Κομπλεξικος ηταν σιγουρα....οπως και τοξικος επισης. Δημιουργουσε προβλημα σε οσες τον συναναστρεφονταν.

Αυτος δεν φευγει απο τη σχεση στην αρχη απλα σε κοροιδευει με δηθεν αγαπες μετα κανει οτι γουσταρει αν τον πιασεις τον επιασες μετα σε παρακαλαει σου παραποιει την αληθεια και αν τον συγχωρεσεις τον συγχωρεσες.
Το επομενο σταδιο ειναι να τα κανει μπροστα στη μουρη σου κ μετα να σε παρακαλαει να τα βρειτε.

Πχ εμαθα απο μια κοπελα που ειχαν αρραβωνιαστει και συζουσαν πως δυο βδομαδες πριν το γαμο εφερε τη γκομενα(που δεν ηξερε οτι ηταν αρραβωνιασμενος) στο σπιτι μια ωρα που ηξερε οτι θα ρθει η μελλουσα γυναικα για να τους πιασει στο κρεββατι επ αυτοφορο. Εγινε ο χαμος φυσικα και αυτος γελαγε. Και μετα τις παρακαλαγε κ τις δυο να τα βρουν και ελεγε στη μια οτι η αλλη ηταν τρελη κ τελειωσε μαζι της.

Δηλαδη τα κανει επιτηδες να δημιουργει ενα χαος γυρω του και να πληγωνει ανθρωπους

----------


## Macgyver

Αυτο λεω , μακρια απο τετοιους ανθρωπους , ειναι φτιαγμενοι γιανα κανουν τους αλλους δυστυχεις , επειδη δυστυχεις ειναι κι ιδιοι ........

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Κομπλεξικος ηταν σιγουρα....οπως και τοξικος επισης. Δημιουργουσε προβλημα σε οσες τον συναναστρεφονταν.
> 
> Αυτος δεν φευγει απο τη σχεση στην αρχη απλα σε κοροιδευει με δηθεν αγαπες μετα κανει οτι γουσταρει αν τον πιασεις τον επιασες μετα σε παρακαλαει σου παραποιει την αληθεια και αν τον συγχωρεσεις τον συγχωρεσες.
> Το επομενο σταδιο ειναι να τα κανει μπροστα στη μουρη σου κ μετα να σε παρακαλαει να τα βρειτε.
> 
> Πχ εμαθα απο μια κοπελα που ειχαν αρραβωνιαστει και συζουσαν πως δυο βδομαδες πριν το γαμο εφερε τη γκομενα(που δεν ηξερε οτι ηταν αρραβωνιασμενος) στο σπιτι μια ωρα που ηξερε οτι θα ρθει η μελλουσα γυναικα για να τους πιασει στο κρεββατι επ αυτοφορο. Εγινε ο χαμος φυσικα και αυτος γελαγε. Και μετα τις παρακαλαγε κ τις δυο να τα βρουν και ελεγε στη μια οτι η αλλη ηταν τρελη κ τελειωσε μαζι της.
> 
> Δηλαδη τα κανει επιτηδες να δημιουργει ενα χαος γυρω του και να πληγωνει ανθρωπους


Παρανοικος, ψυχανωμαλος, σαδιστης, ψευτης, υποκριτης, κομπλεξικος, εγωκεντρικος, ναρκισσος, παλιοχαρακτηρας, αναισθητος, κακοπροαιρετος, κακκεντρεχης...θελεις και αλλα??

----------


## astanapane

Ναι ολα αυτα τα καλα τα ειχε....απλα αναρωτιεμαι κ εγω αν περιοριζονται στα πλαισια του παλιοχαρακτηρα η του διαταραγμενου.

Παντου ετσι φερεται παντως

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Ναι ολα αυτα τα καλα τα ειχε....απλα αναρωτιεμαι κ εγω αν περιοριζονται στα πλαισια του παλιοχαρακτηρα η του διαταραγμενου.
> 
> Παντου ετσι φερεται παντως


μα ειναι τοσο παλιοχαρακτηρας και με τοσα πολλα νοσηρα στοιχεια που χωρις να εχω ειδικες γνωσεις , θα τον χαρακτηριζα διαταραγμενη προσωπικοτητα, με οτι συνεπαγεται με αυτην την φραση....δεν ειναι φυσιολογικα αυτα που περιγραφεις....

----------


## Macgyver

> Παρανοικος, ψυχανωμαλος, σαδιστης, ψευτης, υποκριτης, κομπλεξικος, εγωκεντρικος, ναρκισσος, παλιοχαρακτηρας, αναισθητος, κακοπροαιρετος, κακκεντρεχης...θελεις και αλλα??


Και λιγα λες , εγω ημουν φειδωλος στις δηλωσεις μου ........

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Και λιγα λες , εγω ημουν φειδωλος στις δηλωσεις μου ........


ε,ναι, ισως παραημουν αναλυτικη και αυθορμητη αλλα με τρελλαινουν αυτες οι περιπτωσεις, δεν μπορω να συγκρατηθω ...και γιατι να το κανω αλλωστε...αφου η astanapane μας ζηταει την γνωμη μας ... ας το κανουμε με οποιον τροπο εκφραζει τον καθενα...ελευθερια εχουμε...

----------


## astanapane

Βεβαια οταν τον ρωτησα γι αυτο το παλιο συμβαν μου ειπε εκανε τη πλακα του και οτι της ειχε γραμμενες. Τωρα γιατι να αρραβωνιαστεις καποια που εχεις γραμμενη η αν θες να τη χωρισεις δεν τη χωριζεις απλα δεν ξερω....και ποιος ο λογος να τη παρακαλας μετα αν την εχεις γραμμενη;

Και σ εμενα τα εβλεπα να ρχονται οποτε την εκανα κ δεν θελω να τα ξαναβρω. Αλλα ηταν τοσο καλος ηθοποιος που σκεφτεσαι παλιες στιγμες κ λες δεν γινεται να μην ενιωθε κατι....κ ομως...

----------


## Macgyver

> ε,ναι, ισως παραημουν αναλυτικη και αυθορμητη αλλα με τρελλαινουν αυτες οι περιπτωσεις, δεν μπορω να συγκρατηθω ...και γιατι να το κανω αλλωστε...αφου η astanapane μας ζηταει την γνωμη μας ... ας το κανουμε με οποιον τροπο εκφραζει τον καθενα...ελευθερια εχουμε...


Οχι , τα ιδια θαλεγα , αλλα ειμαι πιο συγκρατημενος σαν χαρακτηρας .......

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ωραια αυτος ειναι psycho και κωλοπαιδο,εσυ τι του βρηκες ειπαμε?Αποκλειεται να μην φαινοταν εξ αρχης οτι ειναι νουμερο.

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Οχι , τα ιδια θαλεγα , αλλα ειμαι πιο συγκρατημενος σαν χαρακτηρας .......


χαχα, καλα κανεις... ομως εγω εχω φαει τοση καταπιεση στην ζωη μου ,που πλεον οπου με παιρνει να εκφραστω ελευθερα το κανω...και το forum προσφερεται για κατι τετοιο αφου μπορεις να εκφραζεσαι πισω απο την ασφαλεια της ανωνυμιας....ξερω, εσυ δεν εχεις τετοια θεματα και κολληματα...

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Βεβαια οταν τον ρωτησα γι αυτο το παλιο συμβαν μου ειπε εκανε τη πλακα του και οτι της ειχε γραμμενες. Τωρα γιατι να αρραβωνιαστεις καποια που εχεις γραμμενη η αν θες να τη χωρισεις δεν τη χωριζεις απλα δεν ξερω....και ποιος ο λογος να τη παρακαλας μετα αν την εχεις γραμμενη;
> 
> Και σ εμενα τα εβλεπα να ρχονται οποτε την εκανα κ δεν θελω να τα ξαναβρω. Αλλα ηταν τοσο καλος ηθοποιος που σκεφτεσαι παλιες στιγμες κ λες δεν γινεται να μην ενιωθε κατι....κ ομως...


ολο και χειροτερη γνωμη σχηματιζω για αυτον... ο ανθρωπος εναι καμμενο χαρτι"... μην ασχολεισαι καθολου... διεγραψε τον...

----------


## Constantly curious

Εαν προκειται για διαταραχη, αν ο ιδιος δεν νιωσει ασχημα για τα ασχημα αισθηματα που προκαλει και δεν το συζητησει τοτε δεν αλλαζει τιποτα. Εδω προσπαθουμε να βελτιωθουμε και ζοριζομαστε ποσο μαλλον να πιστευει καποιος οτι " και τι εγινε ;" δεν θα παθεις κατι, πονας τωρα αλλα θα προχωρησεις στη ζωη σου.

το κρισιμο σημειο ειναι οτι σε εκανε και κατι να νιωσεις και αναρωτιεσαι για το εαν αξιζει ευκαιριες επανασυνδεσης, ε ; 

Εαν αντεχεις αυτο το μοτιβο γιατι και εσυ δοκιμαζεις τα ορια σου ισως να τραβηξει λιγο ακομα, απο τη στιγμη που το γραφεις ομως κατα το ημιση εισαι συνειδητοποιημενη οτι δεν τον μπορεις... σωστα ; 

Κυκλοφορουν αρκετοι ανθρωποι με τετοιο στυλ " κατεληξα αναισθητος, σκορπαω χαος, δεν εχω εγω το προβλημα αλλά εσυ, οκ εκανα ενα λαθος τωρα ποσο θα το αναλυσουμε" εσυ εχεις την μπαλα. Εσυ θα αποφασισεις αν θα συνεχισεις στο γηπεδο του. Τουλαχιστον αυτο θα ελεγα σε μια φιλη ή ακομα και στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο εαν ηταν προβληματισμενος με εναν ιδιομορφο χαρακτηρα.

----------


## Macgyver

> ολο και χειροτερη γνωμη σχηματιζω για αυτον... ο ανθρωπος εναι καμμενο χαρτι"... μην ασχολεισαι καθολου... διεγραψε τον...


Αυτο εξυπακουεται ................

----------


## Macgyver

> με εναν ιδιομορφο χαρακτηρα.


Εδω με ξεπερασες μακραν σε επιεικεια , σε ειχα για πιο αυστηρη ........

----------


## Macgyver

Ακομη κι ο τιτλος ειναι λαθος , αν εχει διαταραχη η ειναι παρτακιας .....................ειτε εχει το ενα , ειτε το αλλο , η ερωτηση ειναι , κανει αυτος ο ανθρωπος για σχεση ? οχι , δεν κανει ..........

----------


## astanapane

> Ωραια αυτος ειναι psycho και κωλοπαιδο,εσυ τι του βρηκες ειπαμε?Αποκλειεται να μην φαινοταν εξ αρχης οτι ειναι νουμερο.


Δεν φαινοταν με τιποτα βρε τι λεμε; 

Ισα ισα στην αρχη και για ενα αρκετο διαστημα ελεγες ενα καλο παιδι που με γουσταρει μ αγαπαει. Μετα ξεκιναγε να ειναι μια καλος μια να σε ψιλογραφει αλλα δεν χωριζεις μια σχεση επειδη απαντησε στο μηνυμα σου μετα απο 2 ωρες ενω την επομενη σου δειχνει οτι σε λατρευει.

Μετα το γραψιμο χειροτερευε αν το χωριζες σε παρακαλαγε να τα ξαναβρειτε σου εσπαγε λιγο λιγο τα ορια σου αλλα την αλλη εδειχνε φουλ ερωτευμενος για να σε κραταει στο παιχνιδι.

Μεχρι να αρχισεις να υποψιαζεσαι κ να χοντραινει το πραγμα ειχες επενδυσει χρονο στναισθηματα επισης δημιουργουσε τοσο μπερδεμα η συμπεριφορα του που δεν ηξερες πως να αντιδρασεις. Ταυτοχρονα σε μειωνε σε μορφη πλακας νομιζω σου εκανε κανονικη πλυση εγκεφαλου. Σιγουρα θα ηταν πολλες που την εκαναν και τον παρατησαν αλλα.κ πολλες που τα ανεχτηκαν οπως εγω οπως και πολλα παραπανω

----------


## Constantly curious

> Εδω με ξεπερασες μακραν σε επιεικεια , σε ειχα για πιο αυστηρη ........


Καλο μηνα Μακ, ποσο αδειος παιζει να νιωθει ενας ανθρωπος χωρις ενσυναισθηση για τον πονο που προκαλει ; αραγε ποιοι παραγοντες τον εκαναν ετσι ; 
Ετσι σκεφτομαι οταν γνωριζω τετοιους χαρακτηρες. Δεν εχω εξηγησει τα γιατι. Απλως γνωριζω οτι η επαφη με τετοια μυαλα καταστρεφει καθε ιχνος ανθρωπιας σε οποιον συναναστραφεται συχνα ενα τετοιο χαρακτηρα.

----------


## astanapane

Δεν σκεφτομαι να ξαναγυρισω. Ξερω οτι δεν κανει κ θα ναι τα ιδια και χειροτερα. Κοιτα παλιοχαρακτηρες ξερω πολλους πχ πολλους που απατανε και αν τους πιασουν τους επιασαν. Αυτος επιδιωκε να τον πιασεις( εφοσον ηξερε οτι εισαι ερωτευμενη μαζι του).

Πχ με μειωνε συνεχεια σε μορφη πλακας δεν εισαι αρκετα ομορφη πλουσια πετυχημενη. Εκανα στα ψεματα μια φορα οτι με πειραξε το πετυχημενη που οκ δεν ειμαι ο προεδρος σε πολυεθνικη αλλα για την ηλικια μου εχω μια καλη δουλεια με προαγωγες κτλ. Μολις καταλαβε οτι με πειραξε αυτο μου χτυπαγε οσο μπορουσε αυτο.

Τωρα πχ ειναι η μονη φορα που δεν εχει παρακαλεσει. Μπορει να το κανει γιατι τον ξεσκεπασα γιατι μπορει να μ ειχε βαρεθει γιατι εχει νεα θυματα που μπορει να τα δουλεψει καλυτερα αλλα και γιατι επειδη ηξερε οτι ημουν ερωτευμενη μαζι του κ εμαθα οτο εχει αλλες να μου δειξει οτι ειναι αδιαφορος αρα εγω νομιζει θα ποναω πολυ τωρα και θα ζηλευω

----------


## Constantly curious

> Δεν σκεφτομαι να ξαναγυρισω. Ξερω οτι δεν κανει κ θα ναι τα ιδια και χειροτερα. Κοιτα παλιοχαρακτηρες ξερω πολλους πχ πολλους που απατανε και αν τους πιασουν τους επιασαν. Αυτος επιδιωκε να τον πιασεις( εφοσον ηξερε οτι εισαι ερωτευμενη μαζι του).
> 
> Πχ με μειωνε συνεχεια σε μορφη πλακας δεν εισαι αρκετα ομορφη πλουσια πετυχημενη. Εκανα στα ψεματα μια φορα οτι με πειραξε το πετυχημενη που οκ δεν ειμαι ο προεδρος σε πολυεθνικη αλλα για την ηλικια μου εχω μια καλη δουλεια με προαγωγες κτλ. Μολις καταλαβε οτι με πειραξε αυτο μου χτυπαγε οσο μπορουσε αυτο.
> 
> Τωρα πχ ειναι η μονη φορα που δεν εχει παρακαλεσει. Μπορει να το κανει γιατι τον ξεσκεπασα γιατι μπορει να μ ειχε βαρεθει αλλα και γιατι επειδη ηξερε οτι ημουν ερωτευμενη μαζι του κ εμαθα οτο εχει αλλες να μου δειξει οτι ειναι αδιαφορος αρα εγω νομιζει θα ποναω πολυ τωρα και θα ζηλευω


Ωραια και καλα τα Mind games και τα παιχνιδια εξουσιας αρκει και οι παικτες να εχουν απολυτη συνειδηση οτι προκειται για παιχνιδι αρα μετα δε μπαινει στο τραπεζι το με πληγωσες κτλ. Αναλυση στον χαρακτηρα του δεν κανω κυκλοφορει αρκετα το ειδος. Μεγαλομανια, μυθομανια, αντιστροφη θυτη θυματος και διαφορες αλλες τεχνικες που υγιεις δεν θα τις πω. Απο την αλλη δεν αναιρω οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι με τετοια στοιχεια, αλλοι στον υπερθετικο βαθμο και αλλοι σε μικροτερο. 

Δε λεει... να το πω πολυ απλα, κανεις μια σχεση για να αλληλο εξελισεσαι με τον αλλον, μπορει οχι με τελειο συγχρονισμο αλλά η μειωση της προσωπικοτητας και η προκληση τοσο εντονων αμφιθυμικων αισθηματων δεν δημιουργει ζευγος αλλά εχθρους και ανταγωνισμο. 

Γερο στομαχι, γερα νευρα και ορεξη να εχει κανεις δηλαδη οπως το εθεσες να ξυπναει και με αλλη προσωπικοτητα καθε ημερα. 

Εφοσον εχεις κατακτησει προσωπικους στοχους δεν σου χρειαζεται ενας δρακουμελ να σε τσιτωνει να του αποδειξεις κατι...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Δεν φαινοταν με τιποτα βρε τι λεμε; 
> 
> Ισα ισα στην αρχη και για ενα αρκετο διαστημα ελεγες ενα καλο παιδι που με γουσταρει μ αγαπαει. Μετα ξεκιναγε να ειναι μια καλος μια να σε ψιλογραφει αλλα δεν χωριζεις μια σχεση επειδη απαντησε στο μηνυμα σου μετα απο 2 ωρες ενω την επομενη σου δειχνει οτι σε λατρευει.
> 
> Μετα το γραψιμο χειροτερευε αν το χωριζες σε παρακαλαγε να τα ξαναβρειτε σου εσπαγε λιγο λιγο τα ορια σου αλλα την αλλη εδειχνε φουλ ερωτευμενος για να σε κραταει στο παιχνιδι.
> 
> Μεχρι να αρχισεις να υποψιαζεσαι κ να χοντραινει το πραγμα ειχες επενδυσει χρονο στναισθηματα επισης δημιουργουσε τοσο μπερδεμα η συμπεριφορα του που δεν ηξερες πως να αντιδρασεις. Ταυτοχρονα σε μειωνε σε μορφη πλακας νομιζω σου εκανε κανονικη πλυση εγκεφαλου. Σιγουρα θα ηταν πολλες που την εκαναν και τον παρατησαν αλλα.κ πολλες που τα ανεχτηκαν οπως εγω οπως και πολλα παραπανω


Ποσο καιρο μεινατε μαζι δηλαδη?

Μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι ειχε αλλες 3 παραλληλα με σενα και κρυβοταν τοσο καλα.Εδω αλλοι και αλλοι με πολυ λιγοτερα ελαττωματα και φαινονται.

Πιστευω εθελοτυφλουσες γιατι αυτος μπορει να ηταν ομορφος ή να σε κερναγε κλπ.

----------


## astanapane

Εγω δεν εκανα mind games αυτος ναι...

Λες οτι κυκλοφορουν πολλοι του ειδους του, εμενα ηταν η πρωτη φορα που πετυχα καποιον τετοιο η τουλαχιστον τοσο εντονα ωστε να φρικαρω.

Τωρα η σε γυαλα ημουν η χαζη η τυχερη

----------


## astanapane

Ειμασταν 3 χρονια. Εναμισο χρονο καλα σχετικα με τα ψιλογραψιματα τις εξαφανισεις καποιες ωρες οπου πιθανων να ηταν με αλλη αλλα εγω εχαφτα οτι μου ελεγε. Επισης εκανε και το καλο πχ δεν σημαινει οτι οποτε δεν απανταγε ηταν με αλλη. Πχ του ειχα στειλει κατι δεν απανταγε και τον πηρα τηλ να δω γιατι δεν απανταει και μου μιλαγε μια χαρα κ οτι δεν το ειδε.

Εμαθα οτι τις κοπελες τις συναντουσε κυριως το βραδυ που εγω κοιμομουν νωρις λογο δουλειας η κοιμοταν σπιτι τους. Κανα δυο ηταν και απο αλλη πολη που πηγαινε λογω ταξιδιων λογω δουλειας και παει λεγοντας

----------


## astanapane

Η μια για παραδειγμα ηταν πρωην του καψουρα μαζι του με την οποια ειχε σχεση παλια αλλα χωρισανε βεβαια δεν εκοψε επαφη συναντιοντουσαν πιο αραια αλλα της ελεγε οτι την αγαπαει και αυτη πιστευε οτι θα τα ξαναβρουν, η αλλη ηταν σε αλλη πολη οπου μαλιστα της ελεγε οτι θελει να το πανε σοβαρα και η αλλη ηταν καινουργια τελευταιου εξαμηνου στην ιδια πολη μ εμενα που την εβλεπε κυριως βραδυ γιατι ειχε δουλειες τη μερα

----------


## aeolus74

"''Εχει κάποια διαταραχή ή απλά παρτάκιας"; Τι σημασία έχει;

----------


## astanapane

Το θεμα δεν ειναι αν ειχε 3 4 η 15 παραλληλα. Πολλοι εχουν. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ηθελε να δημιουργησει ενα χαος γυρω του στεναχωρια τσακωμους.

Πχ μπορει παρασκευη βραδυ να γνωριζε τους γονεις μιας κοπελας ως γαμπρος να ηταν το καλυτερο παιδι ολοι χαρουμενοι κ ευτυχισμενοι και σαββατο πρωι να ανεβαζε φωτογραφια μ εμενα στο facebook να φιλιομαστε για να το δει η αλλη και οι συγγενεις της και να φρικαρουν.
(Κ εγω κ η αλλη κοπελα να μην γνωριζουμε τιποτα). Και μετα να παιρνει την αλλη κοπελα και να της λεει χιλια δυο ψεματα πχ μου εσπασε τους κωδικους κ ανεβασε η πρωην τις φωτο.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Ειμασταν 3 χρονια. Εναμισο χρονο καλα σχετικα με τα ψιλογραψιματα τις εξαφανισεις καποιες ωρες οπου πιθανων να ηταν με αλλη αλλα εγω εχαφτα οτι μου ελεγε. Επισης εκανε και το καλο πχ δεν σημαινει οτι οποτε δεν απανταγε ηταν με αλλη. Πχ του ειχα στειλει κατι δεν απανταγε και τον πηρα τηλ να δω γιατι δεν απανταει και μου μιλαγε μια χαρα κ οτι δεν το ειδε.
> 
> Εμαθα οτι τις κοπελες τις συναντουσε κυριως το βραδυ που εγω κοιμομουν νωρις λογο δουλειας η κοιμοταν σπιτι τους. Κανα δυο ηταν και απο αλλη πολη που πηγαινε λογω ταξιδιων λογω δουλειας και παει λεγοντας


Τρια χρονια?

Ε καλα,σιγουρα εθελοτυφλουσες τοτε,δεν σου φταιει κανεις.

Τα θελες και τα παθες.

----------


## astanapane

> Τρια χρονια?
> 
> Ε καλα,σιγουρα εθελοτυφλουσες τοτε,δεν σου φταιει κανεις.
> 
> Τα θελες και τα παθες.


Πιθανων. Απλα γινεται τοση πλυση εγκεφαλου που εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν το καταλαβαινεις

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Και ο Γκεμπελς ο ιδιος να ηταν ο αλλος,σε 3 χρονια ειναι υπεραρκετο για να τον μαθεις.Απλως εθελοτυφλουσες γιατι πιθανον ηταν ωραιος ή φοβοσουν να εισαι μονη.

----------


## kerasi

Σίγουρα είναι πολυ έξυπνος πάντως ο φίλος σου.

----------


## astanapane

> Σίγουρα είναι πολυ έξυπνος πάντως ο φίλος σου.


 Πολυ εξυπνος δεν θα ελεγα. Απλα εξυπνος.

Χειριστικος και με πολυ θρασος.

----------


## kerasi

Πάντως πολλα απ' αυτα που λέει είναι σωστά. Ας πουμε οτι δεν τον νοιάζει τι θα πει ο κόσμος, είναι μια σωστή αντίληψη της ζωής.

----------


## astanapane

Σιγουρα αυτο ειναι σωστη αντιληψη. Αλλα ολα τα αλλα τα συνεχη ψεματα η προσπαθεια εξαπατησης των αλλων και ο σαδισμος οχι

----------


## Gypsy Cello

μην περιγράφεις άλλο, τα 'χω πάρει πραγματικά μ' αυτά που βλέπω. γλύτωσες κοπέλα μου

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> μην περιγράφεις άλλο, τα 'χω πάρει πραγματικά μ' αυτά που βλέπω. γλύτωσες κοπέλα μου


..Έννοια σου, κάποια στιγμή "θα τον βρει τον μάστορά του" ο μάγκας, ένα βρωμόξυλο "τόχει στην τσέπη" , μην σου πω και τίποτα χειρότερο μπορεί να συμβεί. Ειδικά αν μπλέκει και τις οικογένειες των γυναικών που σχετίζεται.

----------


## astanapane

Το οτι γλιτωσα το ξερω..

Μπα Κασσανδρα αυτοι οι τυποι βασιζονται στην ανωτεροτητα των αλλων και στο μην πεσουμε στο επιπεδο του γι αυτο δεν παθαινουν τιποτα

----------


## astanapane

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω τρομερσ πληγωμενη κ στεναχωρημενη απο ολη αυτη την ιστορια....μια θλιψη βαθια

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Δικαιολογημένα νιώθεις έτσι. Τρία χρόνια ηταν αυτά, δεν ήταν τρεις μήνες. Αλλά νομίζω θα περάσει γρήγορα αυτή η φάση και θα τον ξεχάσεις αφού αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν είχε συναισθήματα ουσιαστικά για σένα.Θα λες "και πολύ ασχολήθηκα μαζί του".

----------


## astanapane

Μα ηδη το λεω και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξαναγυρισω. Ξερω πως αυτος ειναι ο χαρακτηρας του και μετανιωμενος να παρουσιαστει ξερω πως ειναι ψεματα.

Απλα μαλλον πενθω τα δικα μου συναισθηματα για τον ανθρωπο που φανταζομουν

----------


## Georgia01

τι ζώα κυκλοφορούν έξω ελεύθερα :(
γιατί να έχουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές ? δεν είναι μόνο 1-2 είναι πολλοί.. 
πως γίνετε να χαίρεσαι όταν πληγώνεις τους γύρω σου και ειδικά όταν πληγώνεις ανθρώπους που σε αγαπάνε ?
τι αρρώστια είναι αυτή ? μπαίνει ο κάθε μαλάκας στη ζωή σου σε κάνει σκουπίδι, σου παίρνει ότι καλό είχες μέσα σου και αφήνει ένα κανό ερείπιο πίσω του την ώρα που αναχωρεί με το χαμόγελο της ικανοποίησης..

----------


## Diana1982

Ο.τι και να είχε για να μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ και να ζητάς βοήθεια σημαίνει ότι ο τύπος δεν ήταν για σένα.Ξέχνα τον και πήγαινε παρακάτω χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι τί είχε.....

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> τι ζώα κυκλοφορούν έξω ελεύθερα :(
> γιατί να έχουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές ? δεν είναι μόνο 1-2 είναι πολλοί.. 
> πως γίνετε να χαίρεσαι όταν πληγώνεις τους γύρω σου και ειδικά όταν πληγώνεις ανθρώπους που σε αγαπάνε ?
> τι αρρώστια είναι αυτή ? μπαίνει ο κάθε μαλάκας στη ζωή σου σε κάνει σκουπίδι, σου παίρνει ότι καλό είχες μέσα σου και αφήνει ένα κανό ερείπιο πίσω του την ώρα που αναχωρεί με το χαμόγελο της ικανοποίησης..


Μιλας και συ αφου τετοιους θες :P

----------


## PositiveWave

astanapane, δεν πειράζει. Δώρο σου έκανε. Σου άνοιξε τα μάτια και τώρα έχεις την τύχη να προχωρήσεις με μεγαλύτερη προσοχή στις σχέσεις σου (διαπροσωπικές, ερωτικές, κλπ.). Εσύ να μην στεναχωριέσαι! 
Κάθε δευτερόλεπτο που σκέφτεσαι τι συνέβη, πάει χαμένο!
Επένδυσε τον χρόνο σου σωστά και θα σου βγει σε καλό!

----------


## astanapane

Φυσικα ολα μια εμπειρια ειναι. Ισως ζουσα στη γυαλα μου ως τωρα.

Απλα νιωθω πως δεν θελω κανεναν ανθρωπο κοντα μου εχω ανεβασει ταμπελακι μην ενοχλειτε προς ολους

----------


## astanapane

> τι ζώα κυκλοφορούν έξω ελεύθερα :(
> γιατί να έχουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές ? δεν είναι μόνο 1-2 είναι πολλοί.. 
> πως γίνετε να χαίρεσαι όταν πληγώνεις τους γύρω σου και ειδικά όταν πληγώνεις ανθρώπους που σε αγαπάνε ?
> τι αρρώστια είναι αυτή ? μπαίνει ο κάθε μαλάκας στη ζωή σου σε κάνει σκουπίδι, σου παίρνει ότι καλό είχες μέσα σου και αφήνει ένα κανό ερείπιο πίσω του την ώρα που αναχωρεί με το χαμόγελο της ικανοποίησης..


 Κατεληξα στο οτι ειναι κομπλεξικοι νιωθουν κατωτεροι ξερουν πως δεν αξιζουν και αργα η γρηγορα θα τους εγκατελειπες οποτε προτιμουν να σε εξαπατησουν πληγωσουν και να νιωσουν ο μοιραιος αντρας

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Φυσικα ολα μια εμπειρια ειναι. Ισως ζουσα στη γυαλα μου ως τωρα.
> 
> Απλα νιωθω πως δεν θελω κανεναν ανθρωπο κοντα μου εχω ανεβασει ταμπελακι μην ενοχλειτε προς ολους


Ε νταξει,διαλεγεις λαθος ατομα και συ.Πολυ λαθος ομως.

----------


## Remedy

*αποκλειεται* να μην τον νοιαζει τι θα πει ο κοσμος, την στιγμη που ολη του η προσοχη ειναι στραμενη στο τι εντυπωσεις και επιδρασεις εχει στους αλλους. 
ειναι το μονο που τον νοιαζει, στο υπογραφω.

και να μην ειναι διαταραγμενος , ειναι κομπλεξικος.
ανασφαλης ,με τεραστο κομπλεξ κατωτεροτητας. η μεγαλομανια που δειχνει να εχει, ειναι το ακριβως αντιθετο απο αυτο που πραγματικα νοιωθει μεσα του. 
νοιωθει λιγος και προκαλωντας αναστατωση προσπαθει να βεβαιωθει οτι υπαρχει.

τι σημασια εχει το ονομα; κι αν υπαρχει διαγνωση η ειναι απλα θεμα χαρακτηρα? καμια απολυτως.
αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι οτι σου κανει κακο η παρεα του.
να εισαι βεβαιη οτι οσες ηταν ισορροπημενες και ηρθαν σε επαφη μαζι του, εφυγαν τρεχοντας κι αυτο ειναι που τον τσουζει κι ας συζηταει μονο για τις αλλες που επεσαν στην παγιδα του κομπλεξικου.
φυγε και μην αναρωτηθεις καν.
στειλτου κι ενα ςμς να καταλαβει οτι γελας μαζι του και τον εχεις γραμμενο και φυγε.

----------


## ampikilini

> Φυσικα ολα μια εμπειρια ειναι. Ισως ζουσα στη γυαλα μου ως τωρα.
> 
> Απλα νιωθω πως δεν θελω κανεναν ανθρωπο κοντα μου εχω ανεβασει ταμπελακι μην ενοχλειτε προς ολους


Είναι απόλυτα λογικό να νιώθεις έτσι για κάποιο διάστημα , δεν πέρασες και λίγα ο τύπος κόντεψε να σε αποτρελάνει με τα ψέματα του. Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να πενθήσει τα αισθήματα που πήγαν χαμένα αλλά πρόσεχε μην συνηθίσεις το πένθος και χάσεις την υπόλοιπη ζωή σου. Καλό θα σου κάνει να μείνεις λίγο μόνη για κάποιο διάστημα και όταν με το καλό θα το έχεις ξεπεράσει απο μόνη σου πλέον θα έχεις την διάθεση να βγάλεις το ταμπελάκι -βασικά θα το κάνεις αυτόματα χωρίς κάποια ειδική συμφωνία με τον εαυτό σου-. 

Όσο για τον δον ζουάν της πλάκας , την είδε πολύ γκόμενος και πως όλες είστε παιχνιδάκια του. Άστον..... Ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος δικαστής.. η στιγμή της δικαίωσης θα έρθει όταν πλέον δεν θα το περιμένεις... Και σε αυτό είμαι πολύ σίγουρη ... Κάτι τέτοιους πρέπει να βγάζουμε βρεγμένο ξύλο και να τους σαπίζουμε μέχρι να γίνουν μαύροι .....

----------


## maria eleni

> Ο πρωην μου δεν ηταν και οτι καλυτερο μπορουσε να συναντησει καποια. Καταρχας μου ανεφερε πολλες πρωην του, οι οποιες ηταν τρελα ερωτευμενες μαζι του και οταν τις χωρισε , η μια ειχε κανει αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας η αλλη εχασε 15 κιλα και μπηκε σε νοσοκομειο η αλλη επαθε καταθλιψη. Οντως ημουν μπροστα οταν μερικες επαιρναν τηλ και τον παρακαλαγαν και αυτος ελεγε τελειωσαμε καταλαβε το κτλ.
> 
> Μετα το πρωτο διαστημα του μελιτος αρχισε τη μια μερα να ναι φουλ ερωτευμενος και την αλλη ψιλοαδιαφορος αλλα οποτε εφευγα η ημουν αδιαφορη παρακαλουσε κ ετρεχε απο πισω. Σιγα σιγα αρχισε να με μειωνει δεν ημουν αρκετα ομορφη εξυπνη πλουσια πετυχημενη και οποτε υπερασπιζα τον εαυτο μου μου ελεγε ελα μωρε σε πειραζω δεν σηκωνεις απο χιουμορ.
> 
> Εν τελει ανακαλυψα πως παραλληλα με εμενα ειχε κ αλλες σχεσεις, οι οποιες αν παλια υποψιαζομουν κατι ελεγε ειναι τρελες οπως και οτι δεν ειχε διακοψει εντελως απο πολλες πρωην. Εμαθα οτι ελεγε ψεματα για τα παντα ακομη και χωρις να υπαρχει λογος δηλαδη μυθομανης. Επαιζε ρολους πολυ πιστευτα πχ κατεκρινε εναν κοινο φιλο για κατι κ εμαθα μετα οτι το εκανε ο ιδιος. Ηταν ο μιστερ Τζεκιλ και Χαιντ κανονικα και ειχες αγχος ποιον εαυτο θα πετυχεις
> 
> Σιγα σιγα αρχισε να κανει πραγματα που με αφηναν αναυδη ενω ειμασταν καλα την επομενη εκανε κατι για με πληγωσει η να νιωσω ασχημα η να ζηλεψω. Νομιζω το σχεδιαζε πολυ καλα ωστε να νιωσω κοντα του και το χτυπημα να ναι πιο δυνατο. Ηθελε να με κανει να νιωθω πληγωμενη απελπισμενη και σοκαρισμενη. 
> 
> Παραδεχτηκε οτι δεν εχει ηθικες αρχες και νιωθει μαγκας γι αυτο και χαζους ολους τους αλλους που εχουν. Ειχε αυτοπεποιθηση οχι ομως στο στυλ ειμαι ο πιο ομορφος εξυπνος αλλα στο στυλ ειμαι εντελως αδιαφορος για τους αλλους και για το τι πιστευουν για μενα και για το αν τους κανω κακο. Κανω οτι γουσταρω


Τι κυκλοφορεί εκεί έξω... αφού τον έστειλες κορίτσι μου πάλι καλα.. σοβάρη προσωπικότητα ο τύπος έχω ''κάψει ενα σωρό και το λέω και καυχιέμαι''..καραγκιόζης φουλ εξτρα !!

----------

